# What is your favorite weapon?



## Mega_Cabbage (Jan 2, 2015)

Out of all the weapons in videogames you have played, what is your favorite weapon?

I really like keyblades. Oathkeeper is my favorite.


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 2, 2015)

Bless this one...

Also Storm Tornado.


----------



## Farobi (Jan 3, 2015)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I play counter strike ok


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2015)

Vert's spear in Neptunia, and Uni's railguns <3


----------



## Rasha (Jan 3, 2015)

machine gun


----------



## Murray (Jan 3, 2015)

this


----------



## RhinoK (Jan 3, 2015)

Bow and Arrow 
My hands are waaay to shakey to do archery and I always choose the bow


----------



## Tao (Jan 3, 2015)

Nothing beats the multipurpose 'Kazooie'.

View attachment 79479


Need a gun? Use Kazooie.

Need a bludgeoning object? Use Kazooie.

Need to drill into the floor? Use Kazooie.

Need some more running speed? Use Kazooie.

Need to take to the skies? Use Kazooie.

Need to warm something up? Use Kazooie.

Need to belittle your opponents with an onslaught of witty insults and sarcasm? Use Kazooie.


----------



## Lock (Jan 3, 2015)

Ultimately I would have to say the home run bat from Smash Bros. Because nothing feels more satisfying when it makes impact. 

Buster swords are cool too but they look to heavy to be carrying around all the time.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Jan 3, 2015)

Sniping Chu Chus in Wind Waker was fun, so the Bow + Arrows.


----------



## Silversea (Jan 3, 2015)

My choice would either be trump card (Pokemon) or perhaps one of those aura weapons from Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles. Keyblades are awesome too, and I like certain one-handed swords (but hate heavy two-handed ones).


----------



## Joy (Jan 5, 2015)

Bow and Arrow
Double sais
Double katanas or swords


----------



## oath2order (Jan 6, 2015)

I love Zelda's Sacred Baton in Hyrule Warriors.

Or Lana's book.

Or Lana's spear.

I love seeing her summoning gate but I hate using it.


----------



## lazuli (Jan 6, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> I really like keyblades. Oathkeeper is my favorite.



twinsies.
i like oathkeeper/oblivion but i like the design of vens keyblade + how he holds it (I FORGET WHAT ITS CALLED)

otherwise toy hammer. just hit all those animals i dont care if im a bad mayor ILL DO IT no i wont im too much of a weenie


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jan 6, 2015)

Spoiler: Kanesada






Yeah, it counts as a weapon. >_>


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jan 6, 2015)

ThePayne22 said:


> Spoiler: Kanesada
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jupiter of the Monkey is an awesome brand! It's probably my favorite in TWEWY.


----------



## Goth (Jan 8, 2015)

hand sonic version 5


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jan 8, 2015)

The Monado and Ebony and Ivory.


----------



## Joy (Jan 8, 2015)

The Phoenix Wright "Objection"


----------



## SolarInferno (Jan 17, 2015)

Do vehicle weapons count? If so, one of the Metal Gear mechs, though I can't narrow it down to a single one.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Jan 17, 2015)

Any type of one-handed blade is normally my favorite weapon from any game.


----------



## n64king (Jan 17, 2015)

The Fat Man mini nuke launcher in Fallout 3 & New Vegas
Also using the Chainsaw or Rocket Launcher in Conker's BFD for N64 was always fun.


----------



## 00jachna (Jan 17, 2015)

- - - Post Merge - - -

These two <3


----------



## MishMeesh (Jan 17, 2015)

For nostalgia/sentimental purposes: keyblade.

The one I most enjoy using in a game? Tough call. Maybe a bowgun from Monster Hunter.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jan 20, 2015)

I think its the massively upgraded sniper rifle from Resident Evil 4. I loved sniping in that game. I played so many games its hard to keep track though. That one came to mind first I suppose. 
Also the good old AK47 from Goldeneye deserves a mention


----------

